# November Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Over the last couple weeks we've been catching as many bull reds as you want with a few slots at the Jettys. Fishing in the bay has been up and down. We're seeing lots of birds working and catching some keeper trout along with a lot of smaller fish under them. Also catching a few trout and reds drifting over shell. Down South lures in a variety of colors is what we're throwing.

I still have a few days available in November. Give me a call to book a trip and lets go catch some fish and enjoy this great Texas weather!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice pictures. Lol


----------

